# Fucking gang members and their sketchy bullshit!



## MF_Kitten (Oct 20, 2009)

my fiancè just told me about some stuff that pissed me off.

Sadly, we have gang activity even in a country as "proper" as Norway. around where i live, we've had several gang fights between Iranians and some other minority. they are all addicted to respect and "purity" of race/religion (muslim fanatics)

anyways, there is a specific family that used to live in "my" town, and they ran a pizza/kebab place in town where lots of sketchy activity went on (stuff that was definitely not related to food). the father of the family has been convicted of more crap than i can count, and his two sons are always in on it.

later on they were so despised around here that they moved house to the next city, where they started up an illegal "pirate" taxi business, where it's all done by word-of-mouth. you call them, and decide upon destination and price.

a guy i kinda-sorta know and his buddy were going far, and they knew a regular taxi would be hella expencive. so they heard about these guys and gave them a call. they agreed that for that kind of a distance, they'd charge 500 Kr. which is a good price compared to regular taxis. the buddy was to be dropped off way before the final destination to go to another party, and so the guy changed his mind and said he was getting off there as well. they hadn't driven very far, and with a legal taxi it would be around 150 Kr. the guy said something to the effect of "since i'm not going all the way over there, i'm not paying the full 500 Kr. i've taken regular taxis this far before, and it usually amounts to 150 Kr, but i'll give you 200 for the trouble, and that's generous for this distance".

this is where shit went bad.

the guy driving the "taxi" went "no. you're paying me the 500."

of course the guy was all "what? no, you've barely driven us at all, we're not even close to half way of the first destination. i'm giving you way more than a normal taxi would get". he then left the 200 Kr. bill on the seat and closed the door.

the driver rolled down his window and said "you'll regret this. just give me the 500, and all will be ok. seriously, i'll make sure you regret this."

the guy just shook his head and left with his buddy.

cue one hour later, at the party, the door bell rings. the first guy who opens the door is greeted with a lead pipe to the skull. it's the father of the family. and with him, are his sons of 20 and 16 years. the guy falls to the floor unconcious. everyone else jumps back, unsure of what the hell just went down. They find the guy in question, while punching people around them on their way. they slam him in the head with a pipe, pick him up, and throw him in the bathtub, with his legs hanging over the edge. they proceed to shatter his thighbones and the rest of his legs while he's out cold. then they exit the bathroom, break some other guy's arms on their way, and leave.

the guy who got slammed just for answering the door ended up in the hospital with a shattered skull. the main guy here obviously ended up much worse. they were reported, of course, and are looking at somewhere around 4 years in prison, and the guy in the story is testifying.

now, for the amount of money in question... it's useless to convert NOK to USD here, because that tells us nothing. let me put it this way: the trip they ended up taking would have cost the equivilent of a standard 6 string package of D'addario strings. he gave the guys 1/3 more than that. the whole trip would've cost a little more than 3 packs of the same strings. if you then disregard the money he actually gave him, and look at the money they didn't get (and hadn't earned), all those people were beaten up, at least three of them brutally assaulted and hospitalized, for 3 packages of D'addario strings.

seriously, think about that. two shattered skulls (with possible brain trauma), two broken arms (four, if they broke the main victim's arms too, i'm not sure about that), two shattered legs, and a bunch of punches to the face, all distributed over a larger number of innocent people, for the equivilent of 3 packs of guitar strings.

this kind of stuff pisses me off to no end. it's such a fucking pointless way of life, and it victimizes so many because of pure greed and bigotry. these kinds of people make me sick to the gut, and i hate to know it's so damn close. 

one of the gang fights actually happened right in the middle of my town. my fiancè was shoved off the road and into a ditch for being white by a couple of guys that were on their way down to the fight with baseball bats. she was pushed into a ditch for being white. in fucking NORWAY, HOME OF THE WHITEST MOTHERFUCKERS EVER!

i don't see the point in letting these kinds of people live here, if their only interest is to ruin everything like that.

gah, i just had to rant.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 20, 2009)

damn! ummm, i dont know what to say.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 20, 2009)

Just curious... don't you have any "white" gangs over there ? (not necessarily nazis) ?


----------



## leandroab (Oct 20, 2009)

Holy shit man!

This is some brutal shit!


----------



## kmanick (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't understand why "globally" everyone is bending over backwards to accomodate
Muslims when they bring so much trouble with them. (Ie the extremists, and the extremists always follow whether you wnat to believe it or not)
You can call me racist if you want but in the old days this shit wouldn't have been tolerated .......anywhere in the world. 
It's amazing to me that one group on this planet is causing so much shit all over the world , yet to be "politically correct" and not "Racist" govenments are letting so much crap be tolerated and "turning the other cheek"
WTF??????


----------



## sami (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW! It sounds a bit too wacky to be true, but I'm not saying it isn't. This is horrible


----------



## synrgy (Oct 20, 2009)

kmanick said:


> I don't understand why "globally" everyone is bending over backwards to accomodate
> Muslims when they bring so much trouble with them. (Ie the extremists, and the extremists always follow whether you wnat to believe it or not)
> You can call me racist if you want but in the old days this shit wouldn't have been tolerated .......anywhere in the world.
> It's amazing to me that one group on this planet is causing so much shit all over the world , yet to be "politically correct" and not "Racist" govenments are letting so much crap be tolerated and "turning the other cheek"
> WTF??????



Not trying to fuel any fires, but I don't believe the issue is Muslim or non Muslim. The issue is fundamentalism and/or extremism -- or in the case of OP's story, just good old fashioned douchebaggery. There are people of all faiths who fit into those categories.

Whatever the case though, this story is maddening. I think an important question to ask is, why did all these innocent bystanders not use their power of numbers to quickly change the situation? I'm not going to lie and say that had I been there I would have acted differently, because I know what a pussy I am, but at the same time I can't help but feel like I would have been grabbing the nearest sharp or blunt object the moment they knocked out the my friend who answered the door. Fight or flight. I can only hope that if I answered my door and somebody knocked me out while I had a ton of friends over, that my friends would rise up and defend me..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 20, 2009)

we totally have white gangs too, like neo-nazis and all that, but they generally jut get oversized and silly tattoos and hate people. the criminally insane ones beat people up and stuff, but it doesn't happen all that often. we have gangs without any real agenda that are just "those guys", and they end up fighting and stuff, but that's just your average gang fights.

these guys, however (more often than not, iranians), do the whole sketchy underground mafia shit over here. the people who get into that stuff are usually from the middle east for some reason. i hate that the whole "violent criminal muslim fanatic" stereotype is proving itself right all the time. this is waaaaay far from the first time iranians have caused trouble like that in norway, but this time it really hit close to home. i don't feel all that bad about the gangs fighting eachother, because then there are idiot followers beating up other idiot followers. the problem with that is that they did it right in the middle of the street, where people walk around and do their shopping with their kids. This type of shit, however, ends up severely disturbing innocent people's lives, and seeing as they are wailing at people's heads with lead pipes and sending them to hospitals for long periods of time, you just know they aren't being precise about their attacks. one knock too many, or a knock in the wrong place, and you've got a murder charge.

either one of the two guys at the party who took the lead pipe to the head could have easily ended up with severe brain damage, to the point of being vegetables. i've seen that happen before, even without any weapons (bare fists).

it also sickens me that this is a father, around 50 years old, bringing his two sons who are only 16 and 20 years old, to mutilate people for petty cash. someone who can do that is not someone i have any respect or compassion for. the sons were in the same school as my fiancè, and the oldest one was in the same year as she was. those kids were always bullies, and always aggressive in their behaviour towards the others. my heart just sinks down when i think about the incredible waste of life going on there. they were brought up to be offensive and violent from day one, and now it's how they achieve their goals in their lives. by doing everything that is illegal and unlicensed to get more money, and by destroying anyone unfortunate enough to be in their way.

i gotta stop ranting, i'm just fuelling my own fire. i just can't ever imagine what the hell the point of that kind of behaviour is. the cruelty and carelessness involved is just shocking to my peacefully oriented mind...

edit: i see what you mean about the people at the party not standing up and overcharging them, but you have to remember that these guys are ruthless. they don't have boundaries when it comes to someone else's body or face. it's theirs to destroy as they please. "normal people" can't muster up what it takes to cause that kind of harm to someone else. also, the human mind is designed to blend into crowds, and monitor their reactions. if no-one else is doing something about it, you probably won't either, unless you are close to the person involved.

and remember, they had FUCKING LEAD PIPES. they have a mindset that doesn't rule out crushing someone's face and limbs to a paste in order to get back at them for a couple bucks missing, AND THEY HAVE LEAD PIPES! 

not to mention that they're "strong macho men" types. if i were at the party, and i had decided to actually stop them, i'd have to get a meat cleaver or meat knife of some sort, and go hog wild on their shoulders to disable their arms. and no, that is not easy to do.

and on the muslim VS muslim fundamentalist thing, i have to +1 on that. being muslim doesn't make you that kind of a person. it's the fanaticism and fundamentalism that makes you able to transcend the values of human compassion to get what you believe you are entitled to like that.

however, muslim extremists aren't the only ones that are dangerous like that. the christian fanatics pose a really large threat to modern society too. they just do it with politics and mind games instead, and try to achieve "larger" goals than just venting frustration on someone's face for cash.


----------



## fretninjadave (Oct 20, 2009)

I say you fight lead pipes with flamethrowers.Its terrible that anywhere you go theres ''those guys'' .


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 20, 2009)

kmanick said:


> I don't understand why "globally" everyone is bending over backwards to accomodate
> Muslims when they bring so much trouble with them. (Ie the extremists, and the extremists always follow whether you wnat to believe it or not)
> You can call me racist if you want but in the old days this shit wouldn't have been tolerated .......anywhere in the world.
> It's amazing to me that one group on this planet is causing so much shit all over the world , yet to be "politically correct" and not "Racist" govenments are letting so much crap be tolerated and "turning the other cheek"
> WTF??????



My experiences with violent idiots have overwhelmingly been with white people. You can't judge a community based on its criminals.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 20, 2009)

i dont understand how an oldman with a lead pipe and 2 kids did that infront of a room of people?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 20, 2009)

when they just broke someone's skull for no reason whatsoever, and proved that they wouldn't hesitate to do that to the others as well, fear tends to tell you to back off...

also, realize that the people at the party were youngsters. average 18-22, maybe younger. they were probably scared they would die right there.

i would imagine there was alot of fuzz around the whole event though, and i'm sure people were trying to fight them back or pull them away to stop them, but they kinda broke some random guy's arms just for being there... i wouldn't fight that. you'd need someone equally careless and violent (or just really really strong) to fight that.

edit: found an article about the incident: http://www.haugesunds-avis.no/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20091012/NYHETER/971009111/1274

it clears up some details about the attacks:
they successfully broke one of his legs, but only cracked the bone in the other one.
they broke ONE arm, not two, on that one guy. this guy also got a concussion.
they stormed the apartment where it happened so fast that they didn't really have any time to react before they were finished. it was more of a storming attack than a "walk in and be intimidating" type thing.
the guy driving the taxi was the father, who is in his 40`s, not his 50`s
his sons are 22 and 15, not 20 and 16.
there were no skull fractures, but concussions and unconciousness
they didn't all have lead pipes, they had baseball bats as well.
one thing i didn't cover in my first description is that they were smashing the apartment up as well when they were in there.
the total amount of people that were seriously hurt and were rushed to the hospital was 4 people. this doesn't include those who were attacked but weren't in a serious state.

the police say the father has been convicted tons of times for shit before, and they know the oldest son very well. also, they know the 15 year old "far too well" (quote) despite his age.

after they left, like a minute or two later, a girl at the party had dialed the police and ambulance, and a buddy of the main victim got him off the bathroom tiles and into a bed. when he came to, he was in huge pain, and he was afraid of what they had done to the others. then he was taken to the hospital, of course.

he`s doing the right thing (he`s got some balls!), and is testifying against them in court.


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude, that is seriously heavy!

The kind of people that do this are the kind of people with nothing to offer to the world, no would miss them if they we gone accept the people they hurt on a daily basis. And those people would probly dance happily on their graves (I know I would). They have no moral standing nor do they give a shit about anyone because if they have a father like that it shows he cares little for them to bring them in to that kind of life. 

Every country is cursed with some level of human-shit... It's just a shame that there's nothing that can be done to clear them all away, because once you get rid of one bunch the next layer of scum will rise to the top and pickup where the last left off.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 20, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> when they just broke someone's skull for no reason whatsoever, and proved that they wouldn't hesitate to do that to the others as well, fear tends to tell you to back off...
> 
> also, realize that the people at the party were youngsters. average 18-22, maybe younger. they were probably scared they would die right there.
> 
> i would imagine there was alot of fuzz around the whole event though, and i'm sure people were trying to fight them back or pull them away to stop them, but they kinda broke some random guy's arms just for being there... i wouldn't fight that. you'd need someone equally careless and violent (or just really really strong) to fight that.



Like I said, I'd likely be a liar if I tried to claim that I would have acted any differently in that situation, but I would be curious to know:

Are we talking about 10 bystanders? 20? 50? I guess what I mean is, I can understand 3-4 dudes being too off-put to take action, but if there were 50 guests there, this is some bull shit. It only takes a few people to overpower a single person, unless these gangster guys were the Iranian equivalent of Bruce Lee or something..


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 20, 2009)

kmanick said:


> I don't understand why "globally" everyone is bending over backwards to accomodate
> Muslims when they bring so much trouble with them. (Ie the extremists, and the extremists always follow whether you wnat to believe it or not)
> You can call me racist if you want but in the old days this shit wouldn't have been tolerated .......anywhere in the world.
> It's amazing to me that one group on this planet is causing so much shit all over the world , yet to be "politically correct" and not "Racist" govenments are letting so much crap be tolerated and "turning the other cheek"
> WTF??????



I'm with you on that one man. Damn, here in Quebec, we have "accomodement raisonalbe" wich basically means that we try to accomodate inmigrants while not being too unfair for the residents (complete uter bullshit). And we had a few years ago a Sikh boy came to school (there the oes with the head band thingy and the knifes) and he assaulted another guy with his supposetly unsheatable knife. You what was is answer when the cops got him: "It's part of my religion" and then let him go. DAMN! You know, it got me thinking, what if I brought a 12 gauge to school, cops get me after I attack someone and I say "It's my religion guys" what would happen?  It's like get your stuff straight, we dont need to get bent because we mostly get the other country's crap.

Ok, you can call me racist if you want now.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 20, 2009)

Stupidity and violence are pandemic. There doesn't need to be much of a reason, and increasingly as a world community we're immured within social, physical and intellectual to such an extent that no-one raises an eyebrow at the worst attrocities. We all have our enclaves and unless the violence directly impinges on them then it seems we're content to do nothing....

It absolutely sucks that this sort of activity still takes place (and of course those in question have my sympathy) but I can hardly be suprised at it. 

On the subject of religion - it is responsible for, and used as the excuse for crimes for centuries and the trend is only increasing.


----------



## sami (Oct 20, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> he`s doing the right thing (he`s got some balls!), and is testifying against them in court.



This is what I want to hear. Those guys and their father need to be put behind bars like yesterday...


----------



## thesimo (Oct 20, 2009)

any links to news articles about it? :S sounds rough!!


----------



## klutvott (Oct 20, 2009)

The saddest part is that these guys will be out in no time doing stuff like this again.


----------



## sami (Oct 20, 2009)

thesimo said:


> any links to news articles about it? :S sounds rough!!



He posted a link a few posts up from yours, but it's not in English. It's got a pic tho.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 20, 2009)

It's a good thing the victims weren't anything like me. I'd be the one going to jail for killing the dad, both kids, and anyone I thought might come to avenge them... fuck testifying, that trash needs to be taken out of society permanently.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 20, 2009)

In my town an 80 year old woman was robbed and killed for just £1.



There are too many degenerate douche bags in this world, and thats why I'm all for state execution.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 20, 2009)

Holy shit...

I just ran google translator on that link..

"KARMØY: With a broken left foot, *and the lack of the right foot* is Diego Koch (20) from Karmøy in bed at Haugesund Hospital. "

HE LOST HIS FUCKING FOOT?!

Humanity is such a fucking useless disease. I wish we'd just nuke ourselves off the planet already...


----------



## klutvott (Oct 20, 2009)

No. He has a "brist". It's like a crack in the bone but it's not completely broken off.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Oct 20, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i don't see the point in letting these kinds of people live here, if their only interest is to ruin everything like that.


Then don't let them live there. Get together a posse, and run the fuckers right out of town. Break as many of their bones doing so as you can, (avoid the head so they can remember WHY they're being beaten down), and generally make the impression that the peace is NOT something to be fucked with.

Make sure you have at least 3:1 on your side, though. Safety in numbers and all that. 



MF_Kitten said:


> and remember, they had FUCKING LEAD PIPES. they have a mindset that doesn't rule out crushing someone's face and limbs to a paste in order to get back at them for a couple bucks missing, AND THEY HAVE LEAD PIPES!


An ample solution to this lies in other forms of lead delivery. How are the firearm rights over there in Norway?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 20, 2009)

they have already been arrested, and are facing time in jail. i wouldn´t want a real act of vengeance on them, that would just be stooping to their level.

also, his right leg had a fracture, but wasn´t broken. it´s still there


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 20, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> they have already been arrested, and are facing time in jail. i wouldn´t want a real act of vengeance on them, that would just be stooping to their level.
> 
> also, his right leg had a fracture, but wasn´t broken. it´s still there



Nah man, these people cause so much harm its not for revenge, its for the safety of others.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, so I know that there is good and bad people in every race, and in most races it's a case of "a few bad apples" [/politically correct].

But seriously, Arabs are far more trouble than they're worth. It's not just a case of "a few bad apples" but it's the other way around. It's a few good apples, and the other 95% are trash.

I used to work in a mall in a suburb that was dominated by Arabs, specifically Lebanese. I worked with heaps of Lebs and there was a couple there that really were genuinely nice people. But, the vast majority were scum. There'd be massive fights every Thursday night (late night shopping) where they'd throw tables and chairs at each other in the food court, smash windows, etc. and this is in a _family _shopping centre. They never fight 1 on 1, it's always 6 on 1 so that some poor bastard has no chance of defending himself. They had no respect whatsoever for anybody or anything other than themselves.

They couldn't care less about integrating into our society. They'll always be Lebanese first and Australian second, if at all. They seem to think that they can go wherever they want and do whatever they want and if the locals don't like it, tough.

They should be deported but our government is too fucking soft cock to do anything about it. I've never seen a minority get so much say in what happens. Ever seen the Twilight Zone movie where the whole family has to do whatever the little kid says otherwise he'll fuck shit up? That is what has happened to Sydney.

*Definition of racism:* Prejudice or discrimination based upon race.

I'm not discriminating them based on their race or their religion, I'm discriminating based on the fact that they're almost all pieces of shit.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 20, 2009)

i think the reason "all" the arabs we see are like this can be boiled down to the fact that the peaceful arabs are mostly still in their home country, and don´t have any reason to leave. even the peaceful arabs think the fanatics are ruthless bastards.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 20, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Ok, so I know that there is good and bad people in every race, and in most races it's a case of "a few bad apples" [/politically correct].
> 
> But seriously, Arabs are far more trouble than they're worth. It's not just a case of "a few bad apples" but it's the other way around. It's a few good apples, and the other 95% are trash.
> 
> ...



Careful man thats sketchy territory. While I agree some races have a higher ratio of douche : nice, some people miiight take offence to it.

Tbh, I don't like people in general. Yes, I am one of those types


----------



## Bungle (Oct 20, 2009)

I regret nothing! And like I said, I've known some really, _really _nice Lebanese people, so I'm not criticising _all _of them. Just the vast majority....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> I'm with you on that one man. Damn, here in Quebec, we have "accomodement raisonalbe" wich basically means that we try to accomodate inmigrants while not being too unfair for the residents (complete uter bullshit). And we had a few years ago a Sikh boy came to school (there the oes with the head band thingy and the knifes) and he assaulted another guy with his supposetly unsheatable knife. You what was is answer when the cops got him: "It's part of my religion" and then let him go. DAMN! You know, it got me thinking, what if I brought a 12 gauge to school, cops get me after I attack someone and I say "It's my religion guys" what would happen?  It's like get your stuff straight, we dont need to get bent because we mostly get the other country's crap.
> 
> Ok, you can call me racist if you want now.




You do realize thats the first case of anyone ever using a kirpan to attack anybody else within the last 100 years in Canada right? 


It's still wrong of him to do that, but kirpans tend to be 

a) as sharp as a butter knife
b) very short 


Not much of an issue...


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

kmanick said:


> I don't understand why "globally" everyone is bending over backwards to accomodate
> Muslims when they bring so much trouble with them. (Ie the extremists, and the extremists always follow whether you wnat to believe it or not)
> You can call me racist if you want but in the old days this shit wouldn't have been tolerated .......anywhere in the world.
> It's amazing to me that one group on this planet is causing so much shit all over the world , yet to be "politically correct" and not "Racist" govenments are letting so much crap be tolerated and "turning the other cheek"
> WTF??????



This. Completely. Now i'm all for letting people into this country, and them calling it their home. Whatever. What shits me beyond words, is when _every_ single one of the people let in is an arrogant fuck who thinks they then have the right to turn this country into the same war-ravaged hell hole they came from.

Am I racist? No. I won't judge someone based on their race or religion, but i _will always _judge people based on their actions, and i have seen very few good actions from them over here. I went to school with them, my girlfriend went to school with a huge number of muslims, and i worked with them in a bottleshop for 2 years, and the one thing i want to know more than anything, is why the _fuck_ they want to come here in the first place if all they're going to do is a) bitch about the place, b) bitch about the people c) talk shit about everything that happens d) take offence to everything we do as a nation. If you really hate it _that_ much, then GTFO and move to a different country you fucking like better. We don't have to deal with your shit, the police don't have to deal with your shit, and you don't have to be bound by our set of rules. Win/win. 



synrgy said:


> Not trying to fuel any fires, but I don't believe the issue is Muslim or non Muslim. The issue is fundamentalism and/or extremism -- or in the case of OP's story, just good old fashioned douchebaggery. There are people of all faiths who fit into those categories.



I agree and i disagree. Over here, we have a disproportionately large number of asshole muslims, so for me at least i can relate to his point. I have a few close friends that are muslim as well though, so i can definitely see both sides of the fence here (though obviously i have more experience with the former) and it's a really sad fact.



Bungle said:


> Ok, so I know that there is good and bad people in every race, and in most races it's a case of "a few bad apples" [/politically correct].
> 
> But seriously, Arabs are far more trouble than they're worth. It's not just a case of "a few bad apples" but it's the other way around. It's a few good apples, and the other 95% are trash.
> 
> ...



^ This. It never sounds good coming from someone who is as white as can be. I'm more than happy to change my view when i see some good ones, and meet some that totally blow away the horrible expectation that they're going to be a douche, but sadly (in my case at least) it just doesn't happen very often.

Oi Bungle, where were the riots in Sydney last year (or the year before? )


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

Muslims here arnt problematic here at all.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 20, 2009)

i have to say i am confused by the whole thing where they just come into the country and proceed to bitch and whine and take offense to everything, to the point of whining about all the white people. that´s like moving to congo, and then going "damn these black people all over the place!".

edit: the problem over here isn´t that they are muslim, but rather that they are criminal arabians that are usually from Iran. i went to class with a muslim girl earlier, and she was a nice person and all, but her younger brother was one of those guys that you heard about all the time. he never cared about actually showing up at school, and got into fights all the time. spent time in jail, all that stuff. one of those hopeless violent guys. the girl in my class ended up being a religious bigot with very prominent anti-semitic ideas and stuff, so that kinda went sour fast 

point is, being muslim doesn´t make you a violent criminal, but there is still a certain link between the two. it´s a combo between a certain interpretation of the muslim faith and the society where they come from.


----------



## rob_l (Oct 20, 2009)

The issue is sanity vs. insanity. Control vs. mindless rage. Breeding vs. Inbreeding.

And it's the reason why I - a) don't answer the door straight away without a look first and b) one of myriad reasons I have an MP5 and a IA-Desert Eagle. And 15yrs of Krav Maga. Break both arms and leave a bullet ridden corpse in my wake....

For me - In the US, it really is a case of blanket, lowest common denominator, good ole' fashion stupidity and self absorption on behalf of everyone (save for myself, obviously - ). Race is all but gone from the equation of whether or not I'd define someone as worthy to breathe. This whole country is fucked sideways, 64 times back to last tuesday. EVERYONE here is a hairs-trigger from being completely off their nuts.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Muslims here arnt problematic here at all.



I have to say, it's nice to hear for once  Thhey can be really nice, but somehow we get all the arseholes who then proceed to destroy the country 



MF_Kitten said:


> i have to say i am confused by the whole thing where they just come into the country and proceed to bitch and whine and take offense to everything, to the point of whining about all the white people. that´s like moving to congo, and then going "damn these black people all over the place!".
> 
> edit: the problem over here isn´t that they are muslim, but rather that they are criminal arabians that are usually from Iran. i went to class with a muslim girl earlier, and she was a nice person and all, but her younger brother was one of those guys that you heard about all the time. he never cared about actually showing up at school, and got into fights all the time. spent time in jail, all that stuff. one of those hopeless violent guys. the girl in my class ended up being a religious bigot with very prominent anti-semitic ideas and stuff, so that kinda went sour fast
> 
> point is, being muslim doesn´t make you a violent criminal, but there is still a certain link between the two. it´s a combo between a certain interpretation of the muslim faith and the society where they come from.



There we go  Excellent post


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I have to say, it's nice to hear for once  Thhey can be really nice, but somehow we get all the arseholes who then proceed to destroy the country
> 
> 
> 
> There we go  Excellent post




yeah the muslims we get here tend to be more moderate and not dipshits. None of them are the persian track suits and fake gold chains bullshit.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 20, 2009)

rob_l said:


> Breeding vs. Inbreeding.


Hit the nail on the head.

They all marry their first cousins. [/thread]


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> yeah the muslims we get here tend to be more moderate and not dipshits. None of them are the persian track suits and fake gold chains bullshit.



The ones here are adidas suit, fake gold, zirconia earring wearing, trash talking, racist (ironically), bigoted assholes who all carry knives. Up here on the coast, in Surfers Paradise, at the end of every year we have an event called Schoolies. Basically all teh year 12 students from all over Australia come here to get drunk, have sex, stay in hotels, go partyin, and generally fuck shit up.

Got to the point last year where i bougt myself a fucking knife (despite it being illegal) cos it was dangerous to walk home because of them.


----------



## vigil785 (Oct 20, 2009)

WTF? Its illegal to own a knife in Australia?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

well, you can 'own' one, but it's certainly illegal to carry one. It's also illegal to even OWN a pistol (unless you're in an occupation where you may need it, ie: police, security, some farmers i know have permits etc..).


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 20, 2009)

klutvott said:


> The saddest part is that these guys will be out in no time doing stuff like this again.



Exactly it's load of junk.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 20, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Ok, so I know that there is good and bad people in every race, and in most races it's a case of "a few bad apples" [/politically correct].
> 
> But seriously, Arabs are far more trouble than they're worth. It's not just a case of "a few bad apples" but it's the other way around. It's a few good apples, and the other 95% are trash.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that explains way better what I was trying to say . Seriously, isn't Islam supposed to be a peacefull religion, but the extremists (the only one that I really hate) turn the scriptures into something that it aint. In any religion, the muslims, the jews, the christians, I'll never be friend with someone who's not really open minded and tends to do shit instead of going for a better world.



Stealthtastic said:


> You do realize thats the first case of anyone ever using a kirpan to attack anybody else within the last 100 years in Canada right?
> 
> 
> It's still wrong of him to do that, but kirpans tend to be
> ...



Maybe, I usually dont listen to stuff like that cause it generally makes my blood pressure go up and I get angry and I'm usually quite grumpy after that, at school at these moments I sometimes get into a argument with some pricks and usually almost break their faces (but I calm down before that and tell the teacher a list of things I'll do to their corpse after annihilating them, they usually calm down and dont bug me anymore).




rob_l said:


> The issue is sanity vs. insanity. Control vs. mindless rage. Breeding vs. Inbreeding.
> 
> And it's the reason why I - a) don't answer the door straight away without a look first and b) one of myriad reasons I have an MP5 and a IA-Desert Eagle. And 15yrs of Krav Maga. Break both arms and leave a bullet ridden corpse in my wake....
> 
> For me - In the US, it really is a case of blanket, lowest common denominator, good ole' fashion stupidity and self absorption on behalf of everyone (save for myself, obviously - ). Race is all but gone from the equation of whether or not I'd define someone as worthy to breathe. This whole country is fucked sideways, 64 times back to last tuesday. EVERYONE here is a hairs-trigger from being completely off their nuts.



Man, you're awesome, I wish I knew you in person (and be on your good side).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> The ones here are adidas suit, fake gold, zirconia earring wearing, trash talking, racist (ironically), bigoted assholes who all carry knives. Up here on the coast, in Surfers Paradise, at the end of every year we have an event called Schoolies. Basically all teh year 12 students from all over Australia come here to get drunk, have sex, stay in hotels, go partyin, and generally fuck shit up.
> 
> Got to the point last year where i bougt myself a fucking knife (despite it being illegal) cos it was dangerous to walk home because of them.



Koreans are the most hilariously racist around here. Not so much towards brown people but the way some of them think about white people is pretty hilarious 

Besides having too much testosterone most of them are fine though.


----------



## Bungle (Oct 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> well, you can 'own' one, but it's certainly illegal to carry one. It's also illegal to even OWN a pistol (unless you're in an occupation where you may need it, ie: police, security, some farmers i know have permits etc..).


You can own a pistol, but you're only allowed to use it at a firing range (whereas rifles/shotguns can be used in certain areas out in the bush) and you've also got to use it at a range more often than if you just had a rifle. You're also limited to .22, 9mm, .38 and .357. It _is _possible to get a .45 caliber pistol, but only if you do a specific form of silhouette shooting.

Getting back to the original topic (kinda), what I failed to mention before was that I've seen some fucking hot Lebo chicks that I would *destroy*.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

Bungle said:


> You can own a pistol, but you're only allowed to use it at a firing range (whereas rifles/shotguns can be used in certain areas out in the bush) and you've also got to use it at a range more often than if you just had a rifle. You're also limited to .22, 9mm, .38 and .357. It _is _possible to get a .45 caliber pistol, but only if you do a specific form of silhouette shooting.
> 
> Getting back to the original topic (kinda), what I failed to mention before was that I've seen some fucking hot Lebo chicks that I would *destroy*.



Really? The "helpful" queensland police person i spoke to was under the impression that it's just illegal to own them  Sucks, i wanted (and still do want) a .50 Magnum. Who gives a shit that it only has 5 shots if you can blow people arms off  (in theory that is. Cos i'd never do anything illegal with a firearm  It's... for gardening? Yes... gardening...)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

For keeping plants like Drakkars under control when they start eating your guests.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

^ _Exactly!_


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Really? The "helpful" queensland police person i spoke to was under the impression that it's just illegal to own them  Sucks, i wanted (and still do want) a .50 Magnum. Who gives a shit that it only has 5 shots if you can blow people arms off  (in theory that is. Cos i'd never do anything illegal with a firearm  It's... for gardening? Yes... gardening...)



I love living in Florida. We had some .500S&W Magnums for sale at a local pawnshop.  if they didnt cost 2$/round to shoot, i'd have looked into snagging it. I'll stick with my .44 for now. 

That said, i cant understand why Oz would make it hard to get .45 ACP guns, when the .357 is a FAR more powerful round.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

^ It's because Australia is retarded in a lot of ways. Don't get me wrong, in general i think we're pretty god damn awesome, but there are just some things that are stupid beyond words


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2009)

Like a flawed Canada?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 20, 2009)

^ Very much so  Our seasons are flawed as well  Who the fuck wants it to be summer over christmas


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 21, 2009)

*predicts anti-islamic/muslim death/black metal arising from norway*

Fucking bigots.


----------



## vigil785 (Oct 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> well, you can 'own' one, but it's certainly illegal to carry one. It's also illegal to even OWN a pistol (unless you're in an occupation where you may need it, ie: police, security, some farmers i know have permits etc..).


 
Thats not cool. I have a knife on me everywhere I go. Unless im not wearing any pants!  As long as the blade is not longer than a certain length, it is not considered a concealed weapon. So you dont need a permit.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 21, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> *predicts anti-islamic/muslim death/black metal arising from norway*
> 
> Fucking bigots.



Varg Vikernes (Burzum) is out of jail and working on yet a shitty album, and i'm pretty sure that would fit your description


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 21, 2009)

i haven't read the entire thread but i have read the OP, and this really freaked me out. Thankfully i have never been in a situation like that...

but i will tell you one thing, and its going to sound inflated and macho, but its the truth...

i would MUCH rather have my head bashed in with a pipe than sit there doing ABSOLUTELY NOTHING while this shit takes place. that just turns my gut. 

If I had been in that situation, i would have given the guy wielding the pipe one question, depending on the answer to said question, I would have lunged with a pocketknife. Hopefully that would at least spark some kind of reaction by the crowd. If i get my brain split, oh well. At least i didn't stand there like a coward.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Oct 21, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> they have already been arrested, and are facing time in jail. i wouldn´t want a real act of vengeance on them, that would just be stooping to their level.
> 
> also, his right leg had a fracture, but wasn´t broken. it´s still there




Good post. Eye for an eye has failed many times over in the history of human existence. I accidentally neg repped you for this post while trying to pos rep you. Sorry d00d!! 



Varcolac said:


> My experiences with violent idiots have overwhelmingly been with white people. You can't judge a community based on its criminals.



I've had equal experience with fuckwits from all walks of life, colour and religious beliefs. I agree, it should be fuckwitism, not racism we are peddling.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 21, 2009)

i really don't think it would have been so easy for anyone to react in the situation given. it wasn't a large party or anything, from what i gather, and it all happened so fast people didn't get a chance to really understand what the hell just happened. there are no details on whether or not people actually tried to do something about it though, so we can't rule out that people didn't try to step in. i don't think they could've overpowered them though, when you think about them being ghetto-built and strong, with a knack for fighting, and being armed with metal pipes and baseball bats... and the other people there were drunken youngsters.


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 22, 2009)

Damn that is so crazy. If I lived where you live I would prob find a white gang of my own and just fuck the shit out of every other gang out there. Only AFTER something like that happened to me or my friends/girlfriend though. Get sweet revenge. And only further the problems but I would be satisfied. 

Your story just made me so mad about race bullshit. I can't believe that happens over there


----------



## Harry (Oct 22, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I love living in Florida. We had some .500S&W Magnums for sale at a local pawnshop.  if they didnt cost 2$/round to shoot, i'd have looked into snagging it. I'll stick with my .44 for now.
> 
> That said, i cant understand why Oz would make it hard to get .45 ACP guns, when the .357 is a FAR more powerful round.



Culturally we may have a lot of similarities with you guys, but when it comes to the gun issue and who should be able to own them, we differ massively.

On a lot of other forum boards I've been on, an Australian might comment that our government is tightening gun laws, increasing restriction on who can own them etc etc.
And some of the American guys say "How dare they take the guns away from you!", but they just don't seem to understand, as a nation the majority of us don't want guns in our society and couldn't care less if a .45 is less dangerous and less powerful, most of us only really care about not having guns.

So we tell them that, but some of the Americans just want to argue around and around, but the fact is the vast majority of my generation (people born in the early to late 80s, even early 90s) did not grow up around a gun culture and it's just not common at all for families to have guns in the household.

If my dad were bring home a gun tomorrow, to me that would be shocking and surprising, as I've never ever been around guns at all in my life really.


----------



## djangoism (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the troubles people are facing, even in places that are portrayed as kind of "utopian". The EU tries to give that impression but it's clearly far from reality. But even in places like the US, where gun ownership is very common, it doesn't make us any safer. I have no faith in human capacity for self-government since history shows such a terrible track record in that area.
Although my view may not be popular, and some may resent it or see it as naïve, I only place my faith in God. I believe that he will bring peace to this world very soon. In the meantime, we just have to have faith and try to follow the peaceful teachings of Jesus, who endured more suffering than most of us ever will, yet showed love and compassion until the end.
I hope these violent people you speak of will be brought to justice in whatever form it needs to take, and that their victims can find some peace.


----------



## Origins (Oct 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i think the reason "all" the arabs we see are like this can be boiled down to the fact that the peaceful arabs are mostly still in their home country, and don´t have any reason to leave. even the peaceful arabs think the fanatics are ruthless bastards.


 
Man, i totally agree with that.
I have an algerian friend who happens to be a metalhead (really cool guy btw) who told me many stories about fighting against his "own people".
Once at his work, there was a 20 year old arab who came to do some training. He started to act like an asshole and speak in arab, so my friend grabbed him and told him that it´s the kind of guy like that who makes him ashamed of his country and that he is not wondering why racism exists. 

I think we have to understand that immigrants (whoever they are and whatever istheir color, it doesn´t make a difference) are mostly people with problems of all kinds (otherwise they wouldn´t leave their country). They don´t have the same educations nor the same way of life and if they don´t try to integrate themselves they should be severely treated or just throwed back to where they belong.
Some of them think and act as we used to 1000 years ago and it cannot fit into society.


----------



## djangoism (Oct 28, 2009)

^^^I hear you on that. I agree, when people CHOOSE to move to a foreign country (and unless you are forced out of your country at gunpoint, it IS a choice you make), then you have a responsibility to at least make an effort to learn the ways of your new home. No one is telling you to "sell out" and turn your back on your culture or religion, but you need to be open to a different way of life and not look down your nose at the citizens of the country which has graciously allowed you to reside there. Some Middle Eastern (and other) immigrants do have that air of superiority about them, as if to say, "You filthy pigs with your inferior American culture. My country has a 2000 year history, we are much more cultured, refined, etc..." If that's the case then go back to your war-torn terrorist wacko country if you resent us so much with our high standard of living, clean water, food, art, freedom, etc.
My wife immigrated here to the US from Mexico. She immediately began to learn English (and took other classes as well), got a job that immersed her in American culture, and made American friends, but she at no time acted like she was better than anyone else nor did she try to forget her country and culture. She is a very well-balanced lady who has worked hard and has come a long way from her beginnings as a girl growing up in rural Mexico, and I think she made the transition the right way to a new culture.
*When people choose not to integrate into society, they are not contributing anything and are robbing themselves of something that is very enriching to one's life.*


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 29, 2009)

Kmanick and Daiephir need not apologize for being "racist." You *choose* to adhere to your beliefs, and if that encompasses being a fucking tool you get dealt with. This should be the way of the world, but alas...


----------



## budda (Oct 29, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> It's a good thing the victims weren't anything like me. I'd be the one going to jail for killing the dad, both kids, and anyone I thought might come to avenge them... fuck testifying, that trash needs to be taken out of society permanently.





vigil785 said:


> Thats not cool. I have a knife on me everywhere I go. Unless im not wearing any pants!  As long as the blade is not longer than a certain length, it is not considered a concealed weapon. So you dont need a permit.





Customisbetter said:


> i haven't read the entire thread but i have read the OP, and this really freaked me out. Thankfully i have never been in a situation like that...
> 
> but i will tell you one thing, and its going to sound inflated and macho, but its the truth...
> 
> ...



To the 3 of you - do you *actually* have the balls to do what you're suggesting? I'm pretty sure most don't, unless the adrenaline is really flowing well. It's fine to talk the talk, but if you can't walk the walk then who gives a shit what you said.

I'd probably be too stunned and scared to try anything.


----------



## Heeboja (Oct 30, 2009)

It's good to live in a country whose goverment has a strict policy on immigrants. 
That said, I do know some cases over here that are somewhat like those you described but I had no idea that Norway had it that bad! We have our own "hoodlum" "immigrant race" called mustalaiset (blackies  ? ). Not all of them are bad but they do have a lot history in crime. A lot them don't want to work and usually just live with the social un-employment payment. 

I knew this one brilliant guy who is a mustalainen. He was a fantastic bass player that had it going really well. Nowadays he spends his time robbing and drinking... What a waste....

That just sprung up in my mind after reading your post...
I hope that that kind of shit never gets here... And I hope it ends there as well, ofcourse!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 30, 2009)

Norway doesn´t have it "that bad", but every once in a while, we get some crazy-ass shit happening like this. compared to most other countries, we don´t really have that much of a problem at all. it´s the rarity of it that makes each case stick out so shockingly, ya know?


----------



## djangoism (Oct 30, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> Norway doesn´t have it "that bad", but every once in a while, we get some crazy-ass shit happening like this. compared to most other countries, we don´t really have that much of a problem at all. it´s the rarity of it that makes each case stick out so shockingly, ya know?


In that case, callous though it may sound, *be thankful* that your country "doesn't have it that bad". That might seem hard to do when crazy things like this happen, but there are places not that far from where I live where ignorant, uneducated, waste of space gangsters do stuff like this and worse (specifically, Phoenix, Arizona ). And then there's that corruption-riddled 3rd world country just south of our border:


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2009)

what you need to remember is that USA = around 300 million people.

now, let´s imagine your state, Arizona. it has around 6 million people.

Norway, the whole entire country, has right below 5 million people. that´s the entire nation.

now imagine how much obvious a problem becomes once it´s reduced to your state alone.

that´s the thing that changes it all, really. the tiny size of norway turns the metropolis into a little local village, where everyone hears about everything that happens.

so imagine if USA was suddenly confined to only Arizona, and that was the entire country, with only the 6 million in there. suddenly any issue becomes much more apparent, etc.

i hope that comparison shows what i mean properly? 

also, the tiny population of norway is one of the main reasons why we can keep it so functional and "perfect". just draw the analogy of arizona VS norway again, and imagine if you could gather the entire US government to arizona. imagine how much easier it would be to "fix" arizona and make it perfect, than it is to do the same with the entire US.


----------



## død (Nov 2, 2009)

Holy fuck I hate people like that. I've grown up in Oslo (capital of Norway), and I've seen and heard of some dumb shit, but nothing even remotely like that. I had two guys trying to drag me away into the bushes so they could beat me up. They claimed I had beat up their brother. I refused to go with them, and explained to them time and time again that I had never meet this person. It got to the point that they were screaming at me that they were gonna kill me if I didn't come with them. After 15 minutes or so they stopped trying. The fuckers then had the nerve to ask if they could have a cigarette. Why those fucktards aren't sent back to where the come from is beyond my understanding. They don't contribute to our society at all.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 6, 2009)

budda said:


> To the 3 of you - do you *actually* have the balls to do what you're suggesting? I'm pretty sure most don't, unless the adrenaline is really flowing well. It's fine to talk the talk, but if you can't walk the walk then who gives a shit what you said.
> 
> I'd probably be too stunned and scared to try anything.



Yes. I don't deal with watching things happen. My brain cannot handle watching something happen without doing SOMETHING. 

This is the main reason i don't watch the news. I literally cannot deal with what i see on it.

hope that made some sense...


----------



## alex103188 (Nov 6, 2009)

aaaaaaaaand these are the kind of motherfuckers that DEvolve.

I've been in a similar situation where a bunch of "NORTHSIDE BLOODZ" started beating up a friend of mine because no one had a cig for them. They kept saying "DO YOU KNOW WHO I AM MUTHAFUCKA NORTHSIDE BLOOOOOOOODZ". You'd think someone of such 'revered gang status' could afford to have a fucking pack of smokes on them. but nope, they fucked up my friend and broke another friends rear window while they split.

This is why I'm getting my concealed weapons license.......


----------



## Samer (Nov 6, 2009)

Bungle said:


> But seriously, Arabs are far more trouble than they're worth. It's not just a case of "a few bad apples" but it's the other way around. It's a few good apples, and the other 95% are trash.



Dude being Arabic thats really offensive and stupid, what does race have to do with it?



MF_Kitten said:


> i think the reason "all" the arabs we see are like this can be boiled down to the fact that the peaceful arabs are mostly still in their home country, and don´t have any reason to leave. even the peaceful arabs think the fanatics are ruthless bastards.



Any way, I'm Arabic and i dont personally know any Arabic people that are violent / aggressive. 

The majority of immigrants leave for work or better opportunities else where / not because they are looking for trouble or to start problems.



MF_Kitten said:


> edit: the problem over here isn´t that they are muslim, but rather that they are criminal arabians that are usually from Iran.



Also a FYI, Iranians aren't Arabic.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 6, 2009)

^ Its like going to a trailer park and complaining about how much the white people there suck


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 6, 2009)

Samer said:


> Dude being Arabic thats really offensive and stupid, what does race have to do with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so sorry man, when i think arabic, i think about the middle east in general. sorry about that, just me not having my terminology in order 

anyways, i hear what you´re saying about it not being an arabic (or middle eastern) thing, but rather a general extremist thing.


----------



## Samer (Nov 6, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> so sorry man, when i think arabic, i think about the middle east in general. sorry about that, just me not having my terminology in order
> 
> anyways, i hear what you´re saying about it not being an arabic (or middle eastern) thing, but rather a general extremist thing.



I dont even think its an extremist thing, i just think its about being an honorable person vs an idiot. 

I mean the majority of people attacking / stealing aren't doing it out of ideology but rather for self gain or for their ego.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 6, 2009)

Samer said:


> Dude being Arabic thats really offensive and stupid, what does race have to do with it?


Well if about 95% of the Lebs that I see in Sydney are fuckwits it can't just be coincidence.

The Lebs here marry first cousins.

I've said it before and I'll say it again, a few of the Lebs I used to work with are genuinely lovely people. I'd let them mind my house while I overseas, I totally trust them.

The vast majority however, are inconsiderate, aggressive and abusive towards anyone and everyone. They will _not _assimilate into Australian society and yet they still expect to be treated better than everybody else here.


----------



## skeletor88 (Nov 6, 2009)

This story is fucked.

It annoys me where its that situation where theres nothing any single individual can do about it. It's not like the guy in your streets an asshole and has taken shit too far, its fucking gang war! I'm sorry to hear about this situation man.


----------



## Harry (Nov 7, 2009)

Indeed, there is a common misconception that Iranians are Arabic.
This is what you're looking for Persian people - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 7, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Well if about 95% of the Lebs that I see in Sydney are fuckwits it can't just be coincidence.
> 
> *The Lebs here marry first cousins.*



I know this is socially unacceptable in the US... but seriously, what does this have to do with anything?

just out of curiosity...


----------



## Heavy Ed (Nov 7, 2009)

I feel bad for the people that got hurt especially the ones that had nothing to do with the bastards showing up and starting shit but man you gotta know who your dealing with in this world. Personally I won't deal with any people/business that seem sketchy and anyone running an illegal service should be avoided.


Also you can't just blame mid-east peoples for this behavior.The same was said about Italians and Irish in the U.S in the late 1800s/early 1900s. Its a problem that comes with immigrants. For every hard working honest person that moves somewhere in search of work theres 2 douchebags that follow to prey on their own people and anyone else stupid enough to get involved with them.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 9, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> I know this is socially unacceptable in the US... but seriously, what does this have to do with anything?
> 
> just out of curiosity...


Inbreeding, besides being disgusting, it also means any genetic issues that may be in the family are going to be more likely to get passed on if you're having kids with somebody within the same gene pool.




Heavy Ed said:


> Its a problem that comes with immigrants.


There's fucking shitloads of immigrants (greeks, italians, slavs, chinese, vietnamese, etc) in Sydney and nobody has a problem with them. Why? Because the greeks, italians, slavs, chinese, vietnamese, etc are happy to work hard and fit in with everybody else that lives here.


----------



## Looneygah1 (Nov 9, 2009)

This is why you get a concealed weapon permit.  Odds are the dude that got beaten would have shot him and got away with it. You never know whats going to happen in the world these days so I would recommend everyone to get a concealed weapon permit  Feel bad for the guy answering the door though. I honestly think the dude deserves more than 4 years in prison just for being a fucking retard. I mean who the hell attacks that many innocent people over that amount of money? Dude must have some serious issues. Great post though I enjoyed it.


----------



## Origins (Nov 11, 2009)

Bungle said:


> There's fucking shitloads of immigrants (greeks, italians, slavs, chinese, vietnamese, etc) in Sydney and nobody has a problem with them. Why? Because the greeks, italians, slavs, chinese, vietnamese, etc are happy to work hard and fit in with everybody else that lives here.


 
This is partly true, even though there is assholes coming from everywhere. Problems about immigrants have a lot to do with religion and education in my opinion.
I´m glad I chose to live in Finland, because such things or like non existent here compared to France.


----------



## Bungle (Nov 12, 2009)

Muslim kids 'attack boy for eating salami'


----------



## AK DRAGON (Nov 13, 2009)

*sigh*
When is this bullshit gonna stop
Whatever happened to the golden rule of 'Do unto others as you would have done to you'
If we still used this old fashioned value, 99% of this shit wouldn't happen.


----------



## Origins (Nov 13, 2009)

Bungle said:


> Muslim kids 'attack boy for eating salami'



That´s completely retarded


----------



## Bungle (Nov 13, 2009)

Origins said:


> That´s completely retarded


Yes it is. Unfortunately, this is the _exact_ same attitude that the majority of lebs of all ages in Sydney have.


----------



## Bekanor (Nov 18, 2009)

This is one of the bad parts about living in liberal society, liberals don't have the balls to fix these problems. Show them an ethnic enclave that is a major source of gang crime and they start talking about education and their suffering back in whatever shit hole they floated in on a door from. 

No. Sorry. Don't bring your demilitarised zone mob rule mentality with you. Either be a part of the way of life or fuck off back to the smoking crater you crawled out of. The time for pussyfooting around is gone, the repeat offenders are not going to change, so deport them. End of story.


----------



## Metalus (Nov 18, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> my fiancè just told me about some stuff that pissed me off.
> 
> Sadly, we have gang activity even in a country as "proper" as Norway. around where i live, we've had several gang fights between Iranians and some other minority. they are all addicted to respect and "purity" of race/religion (muslim fanatics)
> 
> ...



These people need a taste of their own medicine. I wonder how their family would like a lead pipe to the skull. Sheesh. In-fuckin-credible


----------



## drmosh (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sickened by that story and people like that should be locked up for a long time.
But I am actually more sickened by the narrow minded people in this thread blaming basically ALL muslims.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't believe you fucking neg rep'd me and didn't have the balls to sign it.
fucking douche.


----------



## Origins (Nov 19, 2009)

drmosh said:


> I'm pretty sickened by that story and people like that should be locked up for a long time.
> But I am actually more sickened by the narrow minded people in this thread blaming basically ALL muslims.


 
Nobody blames all muslims.
However I blame people who migrate in a country to basically impose their values, show no respect whatsoever and then criticize people for being what they call "racist". It´s unacceptable and laws should be harsher.
I moved in an other country because I love it and I do everything I can to become a normal citizen. But most of immigrants just don´t, and I see them everyday when I go to language courses. They piss me off like hell, i can tell you that.


----------



## drmosh (Nov 19, 2009)

kmanick said:


> I can't believe you fucking neg rep'd me and didn't have the balls to sign it.
> fucking douche.



neg reps aren't supposed to be signed for a start.

also, what the fuck do you expect with a comment so ignorant it could have come from a 6 year old locked up in a cage all their life? It was highly fucking offensive and deserved 100 negative reps imo. Ever stop to think there might be *gasp* muslims reading this site too and what they might think coming across a comment like yours? wake the fuck up.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 19, 2009)

I hope there are Muslims on this Forum.
the Muslim Culture needs to step up and take care of Business within their own communities and not just shrug their shoulders and turn the other cheek when shit liek this happens.
I love the terms "offensive" and "Racsist" they get thrown around so easiliy these days.
Unfortunately I think you are the one that needs to wake the fuck up.


I've got over 4,000 posts on this forum and this is my first shit fight
bring it


----------

